# Any new Texmac Solo users ?



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello everyone

Are there any new texmac solo users out there? It seems to be a very solid printer but there isn't to much info about it on this forum and I'm very interested in this printer and I would want some recent feedback about it.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

you can find more info in this thread.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t78753.html


----------

